# cycle buddies wanted!!!



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello to all my FF out there, sending   and  out there.
Is anyone due to start a clomid cycle on 30th april/1st may?! If so, please get in contact, I could do with the support and it never hurts to have someone else to worry about instead of just myself lol

  Karen


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Karen-lynne

I am in limbo might be due to start my last packet of clomid my 6th month next week i am on day 32 today waiting for AF to arrive as dont feel anything and done a test today and BFN so will let you know in next few days
Where are you with your cycles and whats your story
Good luck 
love 
chrissy
xx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

hey chrissy, really good to hear from you.
My story's a bit long but here goes, I completed 6 months of clomid 100mg & 1500mg met with no luck, then had my lap and drilling and Im currently about to start month 4 of clomid and met again at the same dosage! fingers crossed.  Im just waiting on my northisterone to kick in so I can start again  Unfortunately I havent ovulated at all with clomid since my lap and drilling  so we are having one more go before its back to the consultant.
I have a two year old princess who was a clomid baby, on cycle 7 ( that technically I shouldnt have had) I was tyold to stop after month 6 but had extra medication so thought why not and sure enough    my girl was here, I think anything is possible and try to remind myself of that on days where I feel  .  fingers crossed for this cycle for you, You'll have to keep me updated on how you are doing, we could keep each other going   
love karen


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Karen
well day 35 now still no sign either way !!
thanks for your story 
Good luck to you on clomid again hope it works for you this time round
yes i got my 6th packet left to take so everything crossed again !!!
have you had a good weekend
i had great night out with girls sat night for my birthday belated meal we had fab time too much food and drink though so back on track now as went to weight watchers and put 1 on so being good again now had my treats
Sunday i just chilled at home watchin tv 
Hope you ok
take care
chrissy
xx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Girls, Karen-Lynne your story has just given me hope!  Im on my 8th cycle of clomid and after the 6th month I had totally given up hope. Ur so right miracles do happen and it will for us! I find it all so tiring on my body... I also take metformin! Im in my 2WW and due to test on 8th May... I just wish it was 8th of May now!!! Fingers and ties crossed for everyone!!


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi ladies, Chrissy I hope you had a good birthday, a girls night out sounds just what I could be doing with, I'm a nurse so was working nightshift at the weekend, so no sunshine for me unfortunately, but there is always next weekend eh   its my best friends hen night on saturday so watch out town. fingers crossed that you get news soon either way but fingers crossed but the wicked witch stays away from your door this time  its so hard not to test and find out either way   I have no will power for it at all lol let me know xxxx

Hey hope, Im glad my little story has perked you up, like I said it certainly makes me take another metformin when I feel sick already sending you lots more psitive energy for next week too just to keep you stalked up       roll on the 8th May - it cant come soon enough xxxx


----------



## elmoeleven (Jul 14, 2007)

hello ladies i am on cd 3 so will be taking my 2nd pill tonight, would love the support tooo!!!

vicci


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Vicci,
welsome to out support gang  you must be CD 5 now if I am counting correctly, Im still waiting to start mine, any day now though just waiting on the red witch lol  So tell me about yourself Vicci, good luck   to you with this cycle, may it be your last   xxx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

hey ladies, Hope still got my fingers crossed for 8th May   I hope it is almost over now for you and you can start the next part of your life xxx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Hon, Thanks so much... great to know people are being positive for me... Thanks  ... Im having AF cramps the past few days and sore bbs and creamy CM (but not loads).... Did you get any different symptoms on ur pregnancy?? Please witch stay away        !! Hows everyone else getting on?


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

hey, no I never really had anything different except it all died down then no AF   , you've still got until the 8th so it could be all effects of implantation or your body's reaction to all of the changes stay positive ( I know it is almost an impossibility at this stage but you can do it      karen


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Guess what - AF!!!! im so excited - I honestly thought even the progesterone wasnt going to work this month as I was that broken - was really stressing about it, couldnt sleep and when I did all I did was dream about it - but this is one time I welcome the wicked witch  - CD1 woohoo 

last go of clomid coming up - how are you ladies getting on?  
karen xx


----------



## elmoeleven (Jul 14, 2007)

yea karen, glad the witch arrived for you. 

I'm at work so i will do a nice long intro about myself tonight when i get in

vicci


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Karen, Im sooooooooo thrilled for you YAY!!!! Love when things work out  !! Well Im 4 days away from AF arriving and I had a very small amount of bright red blodd this morning when I wiped after the loo.... myself and DH had alot of BMS last night as he was away all weekend so maybe that just started my AF? What do u think? I did a sneaky hpt yesterday morning and it was BFN (as always!!) so not really hoding out any hope for this month... still have AF pains but jus dull.. thats normal for me too!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies, Hope you wont mind me joining you ?

Brief background ttc for 5 years, March 09 (Day 2-6) 1st round of 50mg Clomid no success.

Was due to start 2nd month of clomid April but had to wait for AF - delayed was actually CD56 in total have never been late by 1-2 days let alone 56 !

Well af arrived on Sunday so started the clomid again last night so I am CD3 today.

Good luck everyone.....  

Julie x


----------



## elmoeleven (Jul 14, 2007)

hello 

sorry haven't posted for a couple of days, been mad busy and am now on nights at work!

Well have had some hot flushes which everyone at work thinks is funny cos i suddenly turn bright red!   but apart from that no more side effects. just waiting now - oh and lots of BMS obvioulsy!!!!! 

Have my next appointment on the 12th may, but its at a new hospital with a new consultant, i requested a change cos i was fed up with the way i was being treated at current hospital am worried that we will have to go through the whole tests and drugs again. 

Hope you are all ok

love vicci


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

hey ladies, how are you all getting on? Im on CD4 now so 3 more days of the clomid still to go - have to say I still have no se's - not sure that is a good sign or not, but when I try to moan at DH about my se'd or lack of he just says well it is you who is taking the tablets -   if he cant say something constructive he should just   lol well enough if my moaning - I could moan all day!!! sorry girls.  
Hoipe how are you getting on, did anything come of the red spot?? hope you had no witch  
Julie, welcome to out little chat - its really good to hear from you.  hope this month is you month - keep us updated,
Chriisy how are you getting on? been worried how its all going  

Love Karen


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

hey Julie, how are you? Im on CD4 today so I think we are on the exact same day!   ive had no se's so far this month but waiting on my hot flushes hopefully I will get them this time  Im sending you dome baby dust to wish you luck for since we officially cycle buddies now  
Good luck hun, Karen


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls 
i am fine no news this month 
will keep trying
I am having a quiet relaxing week this week although done all the housework today !!!
having my accupuncture on sat so looking forward to that 
hope you all having a good week 
take care
chrissy
xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Girls - Hope you are all well ?  

Hey Karen, seems we are cycle buddies this month, its good to have someone going through the same thing at the same time, nice to compare and get some reassurance.

Well I am CD5 today and so far no se's either, although I suffered terrible hot flushes last month.

Sending you all some baby dust to wish you all luck...    

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

hey Julie, seding you some luck for this month too      I'll let you know if the hot flushes take hold - Im secretly hoping that they will that way I know the clomid is having an effect 

Hi Vicci, hope things are going ok for you and your clomid run xxx 

Karen x


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

hey Chrissy, sorry to hear that about last month,        having a quiet week sounds like a good idea to me too - if you wanna chat or rant or moan or tell jokes - Im always here 

Love karen x


----------



## elmoeleven (Jul 14, 2007)

hello,

well still a few hot flushes but thankfully thats it. Had a crap couple of days at work and went home this mornig (am on nights) and had a little cry and moan about work, DH said do you think this is the clomid (bless he was really sympathetic!) and i said no honsetly its just work!!

Looking forward to my appointment on Tuesday, its just a sahme that i am not futher along in my cyle so wont know if i have ovulated when i see new doctor.

Feeling a bit fed up with it all to be honest, just want my little family!!!

Vicci


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Vicci,      sending you all the hugs I can muster just now- you aound so down, I work nightshift too sometimes and when Im on nights I always feel worse - the hot flushes are worse and the generally being fed up is worse, hopefully you are off nights for a few days now and can start to pick up again  

I know what you mean!!! my DH uses the clomid thing far too often 'its not you who is shouting and moaning its the clomid - I understand' Eh no darling - this is definately 100% all me!!     lol poor soul - he is trying to understand and probably he cant win - if he ignores the meds I moan and if he puts se's down to the clomid I moan lol I can be a tad defensive  

hopefully after your sleep today you will be feeling a bit happier and have a spring in your step - gotta just keep hoping and praying   you never know whats around the corner love - xxxx


----------



## elmoeleven (Jul 14, 2007)

yes am off for 6 days now, one of the girls wanted a swap so i am not in till next Thursday, need the break to be honest.

I was on a 1-1 with a patient and she cut her throat on me!! nice! not really what i needed while feeling a bit sensitive and tired! 

Plus the 6 days off give me chance to rest for all the BMS i am going to be having   

DH has gone to Chester with his work colleagues to the races! Some kind of boys bonding session i think. They all work really hard and both lee and i have very emotional stressful jobs (he is a CSI) so it will do him good to get out for the day. 

I am going to pop back to bed fo a snooze and then hit the gym.

lots of love

vicci


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls

i got my   at last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry been a bit quiet and vague this week just been trying to tell family before everyone else 
Hope you all had a good weekend
take care
chrissy
xx


----------



## elmoeleven (Jul 14, 2007)

congratulations chrissy


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

"Congratulations" Chrissy...  

Hope all you other ladies are ok, CD9 for me today, so far so good no unbearable s/e's this month  

Here's sending you all some positive vibes...  and heres hoping this is the month for some long awaited BFP's....        

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS chrissy - I couldnt be happier for you
teo ywars is far too long and you deserve this, hope everything goes smoothly for you and I'll be expecting a beautiful pic on here in 9 months    
Love karen xxx


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Girls 
Thanks for all your messages

Yes come on girls we need some more  's
so lots of     and       

have a good week

xx


----------



## elmoeleven (Jul 14, 2007)

i'm on cd 14 today, but if i have ov i think i did around cd10 (lots of cm!!)

Off to see a new consultant today at a different hspital so will be interesting to see what he says

lots of love

vicci

ps Karen - hope the double vision settles down hun!


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Vicci, It has settled down and all is ok now, it really gave me a fright though  - I only had two drinks but no more alcohol for me I think.  

Good luck today at the consultants I hope he is helpful -  bring on the BMS  

love Karen


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Hoping you are all ok ?  

Well CD11 for me today and so far no s/e from the clomid this month   had terrible hot flushes last time so was preparing myself... but so far all good.

So hows everyone ? whats everyone doing these days ?

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey All, Julie lucky you havin no se's... I was like a walking time bomb either about to scream or cry or both and MAJOR hot flushes and headache!!! But today I feel a million times stronger thankfully...


----------



## elmoeleven (Jul 14, 2007)

hello all,

am feeling really fed up - am having pain in my left side and down my legs just like in January when i grew 2 cyst that bled. My leg is really painful. Is going to put a real strain on things if i tell DH as he gets so worried about me being in pain. I'm so cross i told the f$%^ing consultant that i was worried about having to take it again after what happened last time and she said ' oh well we will take the risk' ts me in pain stupid cow not you. 

I have just moved hospitals so now i don't know whether to phone new hospital or leave it and see if it gets worse and present at A & E again

   

vicci


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

O no you poor thing. What CD are you on? Im like a psycho crazy lady at the moment and I think everyone is afraid to talk to me hehehehe!!! Ah well clomid will do this to us.... Youw ere right to change doc's... Big hugs and hope you'll be ok... Are you having a relaxing weekend? xxxxxxxx


----------



## elmoeleven (Jul 14, 2007)

on cd 16 it happend on cd 18 last itme. 

Am on nights   the girls at work are great and i know if it gets really bad they will let me go home or pop me in a side room for a sneaky rest!!


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello Ladies sending big hugs to you Vicci, I really hope that you are ok and haven't ended up in A&E     sometimes you really want to just shout - Its not god dam fair- but try to keep your chin up honey.  Hope you are alright xxx

Hope, I think we completely in sink with each other    if we didnt laugh at ourselfs we would just cry all day long   _ I have screamed , cried , flushed, laughed  (innapropriately), slept for hours , then shouted some more , mostly at DH - what a month!! so excited about it all this month though as the past two months I've had no side effects and then no ovulation - so fingers crossed.  Im on CD 15 so BMS BMS BMS twice a day if I can - woop woop.  Im covering days 12-19 as it is usually day 14-16 I ovulate on clomid.  Also I can officially say that I have taken my metformin 3 times a day everyday - very rpoud of myself.  How are you getting on?

sending out love to Julie and all the ladies in out cycle - Hope you are all doing well and surviving     
Love Karen


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hiya,

Well had a great weekend, my friends came down and we went out for a girlie night... loved it! Fighting with DH at the moment and Im on cd12 so hopefully it wont last too long. Karen you sound exactly like me hehe!! CRAZINESS, LOVE IT!! Did opk today and nothing so will keep doing them each day till I get my smiley face... normally around cd17.... Hopefully this month is our month cos I cant do all this again, its just way too hard on my mental state!!!

Trying to survive  

Hope xxxxxxxx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

hello ladies, just putting a quick question out there for you all - has anyone else experienced CD15/16 being absolutely exhausted?! I slept for over 12 hours both nights and dont feel any better, I fell aslepp in the car on the way to town shopping yesterday - this is seriously not like me at all!!?  between mood swings and being so so sleepy Im looking forward to day 28!!

 babydust to all
love karen xxx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Karen,

I also get VERY tired around this time on clomid. Had a huge row with DH so this month is looking like a no no cos we should be having BMS all this week. I cant give in because it was his fault and I normally do give in.... Hes so stubborn and so selfish!!!! I could kill him sometimes... But I'll be looking to see how everyone is getting on...

Hope x


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

you never know whats around the river bend Hope, it could stil happen this month for you   I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.   
men can be pigs cant they?! we are almost in the 2ww now, nut just trying to get some extra BMS in just incase and my DH thinks I am expecting too much of him - He says he is not a performing pony!!   honestly if it wasnt so annoying I would laugh, all he has to do it what most guys would kill for and perfrom I literally do everything else - needless to say big fight also!!! MEN.   This tiredness is really getting to me though! I'll just take it to the bank as another side effect that could mean I have ovulated     How are all you BMS people getting on?  
Love Karen


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Karen, I know men are sooooooooooooo selfish... well my man is unbelievable!!! I get that aswell, "Em Im not a robot".... I feel like screaming "emmmmmm Im not a robot either but I have to be a robot on fertility drugs, which is a million times worse"... I could kill him sometimes!! Really think theres a very thin line between love and hate.... Arrrrggghhhh! Anyway Im half coming around to the idea of just making up with him so we can have BMS cos the thoughts of taking the clomid this round for nothing is killing me... 
How are all the rest of yiz getting on Lots of BMS 

Hope xxxxx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

sending you some bubbles hope (even though I have no idea what they are but I think its a nice idea) lol chin up, PMA, do what I do think of the bigger picture-then secretly put pepper on his dinner - it'll all ablance out lol   
My DHjust bought a new car without telling me and expects me to make the payments on it, even though we said we would wait to see if this month worked first to know how much money we had grrrrrrrrrr -   I give up
   Karen x


----------



## elmoeleven (Jul 14, 2007)

bless, i don't htink it matters who yo are or where you are int he world all women have the same conversations MEN  

i'm on cd 24 now had my bloods done, but am not expecting anything this month am just going to concentrate on getting through untill august, as they have stopped the clomid now i guess we can relax a bit and recharge our batties and see what they say in August.

   for you all and your BFP

vicci


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Vicci, glad to hear you sounding so positive, you never know whats round the corner for you - I'll keep my fingers crossed for august!!     hopefully a little break will help you and DH have some 'you' time and not 'clomid' time    
Im in my 2WW but really dont think anything has happened this month - get my bloods taken on fri so we'll just have to wait and see I suppose. Working nightshift all weekend in ICU so that should keep me busy busy and notthinking about it every second hopefully.  
How is everyone else doing? How are you Julie? 
Karen xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hiya Karen, and all you other ladies...  

I too am in my 2WW but like you not expecting anything to happen this month. I am also getting my bloods taken tomorrow (Friday) Day 21 lets see if the clomid has kicked in now.

Hopefully you will be busy at work on the nightshift at the weekend, as you say that should keep you busy busy and not spending time thinking about it every second.

How's everyone else ? Hope you are all ok.

Take Care All

Julie x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies, hope you are all well  

Well had my Day 21 bloods done this morning, follow up appt with consultant on 15th June, I am actually off on hols week saturday (30th May) for 2 weeks so back on the 13th June so timing couldnt have been better really....  I'm just looking forward to having a 2 week break away and trying to relax and unwind from this nightmare of a journey  

Up until now I have been absolutly fine taking everyting in my stride, but just the last few days everything seems to be geting too much, by that I mean quite merrily going along taking the pills, charting, BDing when your suppose to ... then Bam all of a sudden everything seems a little too over whelming and you think hang on a minute what am I doing here, why is this not happening for us.  I'm sure everything will be fine again soon, nothing that 2 weeks relaxing in the sun wont cure.

I have booked in to have more reflexology next week, so hoping that will relax me and get me back on track again.

Sending you all some positive vibes and baby dust to all.......  
       

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Julie, I hate to hear you sound so down and frustrated this month  Try not to let it all climb on top of you and wak you on the head, it can be really difficult sometimes to try to stay positive   because of all if the rubbish se, it is even worse when you dont see the downward slump coming on - but you are doing this for the right reasons and you deserve to get your BFP.   sending you hugs and bubbles to try to lift your chin back up  
It wont be long now until we get our results for our day 21 blood test and we will know for sure if it ha been worth it this month
Love Karen xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hiya Karen,

Thankyou so much for your kind words... it just gets a little frustrating at times    I promise to keep my chin up and remember why I am putting myself through all this....   You are right not long now to wait to get the Day 21 blood test results to see whats going on.

Good luck to you and sending you loads of baby dust and positive vibes     

Hello to everyone else, hoping you are all well  

Take Care 

Julie x


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Ladies we need some positivity on the blog! we are in the dreaded  and we need to stick together and try not to go insane!!  Stay postitive Ladies - I was having a really down day - cried, felt bloated and generally rubbish and Ive decided to pick myself up and look to the future - hopefully we can change this subject BFP cycle buddies wanted.
        
Love Karen


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,
hope you dont mind me jumping in!
I'm on cd25 today and i'm not feeling at all hopeful that the clomid has worked, i have very sore boobs (which i get a week before AF arrives) and i have back ache and have been feeling nausous for last few days. Wish i could take my body back to the shop and get a new one   .

Am sending you all    and   and   that our time will come

Anj xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies.... Hoping you are all well  

Well CD25 for me today, think Anj and Karen you are on the same days arent you ?

Wishing everyone loads of luck this month, I am praying that my cycle has calmed down now and hoping that I actually get a 28 day cycle this month  

Keep your chin up ladies, and remember why we are putting ourselves through all this   

Well I am off on hols on Saturday   looking foward to some relaxing time and some "us" time with my partner.

Take Care all....        

Julie x


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,
Julie, yes i'm on cd26 still got symptoms that AF is on her way,  well she can just turn back round and not bother me! 
Hope everyone else is ok
xx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Ladies, Anj, i hope she packs her bags and leaves town - leaving you free for you BFP!!  

Well I got my day 21 bloods back - level 8     but after a night of crying a few rivers and shouting about how evil clomid is and all her nasty tricks and having no sleep at all my consultant called with good news - he took my case to the team meeting and now I get to have two more months  of clomid   Ive to go in to discuss whether I should take 100mg or 150mg as the change was level 1 - level 8 on my bloods - but I keep thinking what if I didnt ovulate on day 14 what if it was 20 or something then my bloods would have been low??! hmmm Im not getting scanned so no real way of knowing hmmm?

How are you ladies doing? Julie, Hope, Anj, Vicci      
Love Karen


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Karen, Big hugs I know its so hard when you get that news!!! But that happened to me for 2 months level was 0.2 and 0.4 and then I went for bloods myself 7 days later on day 28 because I thought maybe I ov'd later and my progesterone was 41.5 so from then on I went for my bloods on day 28 and got good results. Clomid seems to lenghten alot of womens cycles so ask for more bloods to be taken on day 28!! Thats great that you're getting more clomid.... they may be evil but they have done the trick for soooooo many women... chin up honey xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## elmoeleven (Jul 14, 2007)

hello,

well BFN for me this month, but got blood results today saying that i did ovulate, AF is on her way. Its frustrating but good that  did ovulate. No more clomid until lee's SA is done and we wont be seen till August. I didn't think i would be bothered about not taking it for a couple of months, but now i know that i did ovulate i feel a bit frustrated that nothing is going to happen for a few months.  

Feeling really pants, so am going to take some more pain killers and have a lie down.

  to everyone. Its your turn next month  

love
vicci


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

hey Ladies, Thank you for the support -really do appreciate it.

Hope, I called my consultant to see what he thinks of taking more bloods tomorrow - day 27.  he was in a meeting so will call me back later on today and I will have my answer.  My levels the last two months have 0.1 as well and this month 8 so fingers crossed and I did have every single side effect so    

vicci,     reallyhope you feel better soon, there arent a lot of words that help at this time of the month when you get that evil news, the only hope is that, you never know whats round the corner waiting for you, good luck babe and I'll be thinking about you  
Love Karen


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

has anyone else noticed that we have threads by the same heading for the same dates cycle buddies wanted!!?? does anyone know how we can merge these two threads?  
Love Karen x


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Well I had my bloods repeated this morning for day 27 as Im nightshift tonight so cant go tomorrow - fingers crossed     I'll try to refrain testing just on the off chance until I have my results or I'll have   round knocking on my door lol
Im off to have a nap for as ong as I can now for nightshift tonight - Havent slept very well all week with worrying so going to get my head down now Im feeling a bit more positive about the next few months - If my results come back higher for these bloods I'll be coming to you Hope for some timing advice

have a good day ladies 

love karen xxx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

O Karen Im a nightmare for timing!! We only had BMS on cd20 and cd21 and nothing else at all.... So not very hopeful for this month.... But if you have BMS from cd17-cd24 that should cover you! Just dont fall out with DH like I did... Best of luck chicky xxxxxxxx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello,

oh yes there are two threads of this! am not a comp wizard so don't know how to merge!!!
Am waitng for AF to arrive, she just won't take the hint!
Am a little peed off at the moment as i really wanted to clomid to work the first time, i was just kidding myself, my DP keeps saying all the right things bless him, but nothing helps!

Thats enough of my negativity!! 
I hope everyone is ok  
xx


----------

